# horse for daughter



## penelope (Jan 24, 2009)

hi all (waves)
i am a total newbie to horses. I always wanted to have lessons as a child but was pushed towards the ballet/tap stuff
now i have children of my own i am fortunate enough to allow them to participate in whatever they wish.
I have 2 daughters who started riding lessons a while ago. They have both taken to it so well and cant wait til there next lesson. Dont get me wrong i am not a pushy parent and would never make a decision on impulse, i was just wondering being a non horse person, if they do decide they enjoy it and we wish to purchase them a horse, do they have a normal horse or a smaller one for children? sorry i feel silly asking but on there first lesson they were out on ponies which were too small so they are now on horses. what size horse would i buy? thanks.


----------



## woody woodpecker (Feb 11, 2009)

i have never been a horsey person but my daughter took up riding when she was 5 shes now 14 1/2 we had ponies on loan for a while until she was 8 when we bought her first pony 12.2 nf shes now 16 and is still very fast and loves going out my daughter has sort of outgrown her in height wise although not weight wise cos they can carry a full grown man. we got another nf pony whos just turning 3 and he stands at 14.1 at the mo. my daughter is 5 ft 5 and hes fine for her. 
it depends on what horse you get to what you want to do with them my daughter is only interested in hacking a bit of hunting and jumping so the nf ponies are great for her


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

penelope said:


> hi all (waves)
> i am a total newbie to horses. I always wanted to have lessons as a child but was pushed towards the ballet/tap stuff
> now i have children of my own i am fortunate enough to allow them to participate in whatever they wish.
> I have 2 daughters who started riding lessons a while ago. They have both taken to it so well and cant wait til there next lesson. Dont get me wrong i am not a pushy parent and would never make a decision on impulse, i was just wondering being a non horse person, if they do decide they enjoy it and we wish to purchase them a horse, do they have a normal horse or a smaller one for children? sorry i feel silly asking but on there first lesson they were out on ponies which were too small so they are now on horses. what size horse would i buy? thanks.


depending on their height really you could get a 11hh or 12hh to start off with. my girls all want to ride but i have 3 of them and at the moment the only riding school that has space is not a brill on so i refuse to let them go for now! saying that they have all been on my 14.2 cob but shes 15 in may and knows when there is a child on board and plants her feet. they have only ridden her is i am in the saddle too!


----------



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

Well To be honest at the moment you need to do your research in equines and equine managment.

Find out if your kids RC do own a pony and stable managment courses.

In these situations your Riding Istructor is your best friend  They can advise you better than anyone as they know your childrens capabilities. They also may do loan ponys from the RS which is an Ideal starting point and the kids will have knowledgable advice close at hand.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Definately recommend getting the kids on some sort of horse ownership course, most riding clubs do a day of horse care just for starters. Then i'd suggest maybe trying to find a share or loan for them. Share would be best that way you get the support from the owner while you are learning horse care.

Can I ask why you doing book yourself a lesson too? It's such a lovely hobby for people to enjoy with their kids, I think by the sounds of it you'd love it. You are NEVER too old to start riding, I have friend's in their late 60's who still ride and we have a lady in my village who is 85 and has just bought a new horse!!!:thumbup:


----------



## penelope (Jan 24, 2009)

thank you all for your kind replies.
I had never thought about starting lessons myself, but a friend also pointed out that when my daughters are old enough to have their own horse buy one that is also available for adults to ride then i too can exercise them and its not all down to my daughters. althoguh saying that i am trying to teach my children to look after what belongs to them so if they know i will go and ride/muck out their horse they may not do it themselves?


----------



## Rodridge Farm Livery (Mar 3, 2009)

penelope said:


> hi all (waves)
> i am a total newbie to horses. I always wanted to have lessons as a child but was pushed towards the ballet/tap stuff
> now i have children of my own i am fortunate enough to allow them to participate in whatever they wish.
> I have 2 daughters who started riding lessons a while ago. They have both taken to it so well and cant wait til there next lesson. Dont get me wrong i am not a pushy parent and would never make a decision on impulse, i was just wondering being a non horse person, if they do decide they enjoy it and we wish to purchase them a horse, do they have a normal horse or a smaller one for children? sorry i feel silly asking but on there first lesson they were out on ponies which were too small so they are now on horses. what size horse would i buy? thanks.


Ok, let me just tell you what you are in for.... here is a list of all the horse breeds......

Abaco Barb, see Barb (horse) 
Abtenauer 
Abyssinian (horse) 
Aegidienberger 
Akhal-Teke 
Albanian (horse) 
Altai (horse) 
Alter Real 
American Cream Draft 
American Indian Horse 
American Paint Horse 
American Quarter Horse 
American Saddlebred 
American Warmblood 
Andalusian horse some bloodlines also called Pura Raza Española (PRE) or Pure Spanish-bred 
Andravida (horse) 
Anglo-Arabian 
Anglo-Kabarda 
Anglo-Norman horse 
Appaloosa 
"Appendix," see American Quarter Horse 
Arabian horse 
AraAppaloosa, also called Ara-Appaloosa, Arappaloosa or Araloosa 
Ardennes (horse), or Ardennais 
Argentine Criollo, see Criollo (horse) 
Asturcon 
Australian Brumby, see Brumby 
Australian Draught Horse 
Australian Stock Horse 
Austrian Warmblood 
Auxois 
Avelignese, see Haflinger (horse) 
Azteca (horse) 
Balearic (horse) 
Balikun (horse) 
Baluchi (horse) 
Ban'ei 
Banker Horse 
Barb (horse) 
Bashkir Curly, see Curly horse 
Bavarian Warmblood 
Belgian (horse) 
Belgian Warmblood (includes Belgian Half-blood) 
Black Forest Horse, also called Black Forest cold blood or Schwarzwälder Kaltblut 
Boulonnais horse 
Brabant, see Belgian (horse) 
Brandenburger 
Brazilian Sport Horse (Brasileiro de Hipismo) 
Breton (horse), or Trait Breton 
Brumby 
Budyonny (horse) or Budenny 
Byelorussian Harness 
Calabrese (horse) 
Camargue (horse) 
Camarillo White Horse 
Campolina 
Canadian Horse 
Canadian Pacer 
Carolina Marsh Tacky 
Carthusian horse 
Castilian Horse 
Chilean Horse 
Cleveland Bay 
Clydesdale (horse) 
Colonial Spanish Horse, see Types of Horses, below 
Colorado Ranger 
Comtois (horse) 
Cretan horse, see Messara 
Criollo (horse), also spelled Crioulo 
Cuban Criollo (horse) 
Curly Horse 
Czech warm blood 
Daliboz 
Danish Warmblood 
Danube Delta horse 
Dole Gudbrandsdal, also called Dole, Dole Trotter or Dølahest 
Don, see Russian Don 
Dutch Heavy Draft 
Dutch harness horse 
Dutch Warmblood 
East Bulgarian 
East Friesian (horse), see Ostfriesen/Alt-Oldenburger 
Estonian Draft 
Falabella (horse) 
Faroese or Faroe horse, see Faroe pony in pony section 
Finnhorse, or Finnish Horse 
Fleuve, see Fouta 
Fjord horse also called Norwegian Fjord Horse 
Florida Cracker Horse 
Fouta or Foutanké 
Frederiksborg horse 
Freiberger 
Friesian cross or Friesian Sport Horse 
Friesian horse 
Friesian Sporthorse (not the same as Friesian cross) 
Galiceno or Galiceño 
Gelderland (horse) 
German Warmblood or ZfDP, see Types section, below 
Groningen Horse 
Gypsy Vanner horse, sometimes called "Coloured Cob" 
Hackney (horse) 
Haflinger (horse) 
Hanoverian (horse) 
Heck horse 
Heihe (horse) 
Hispano (horse) also known as Spanish Anglo-Arab 
Hirzai 
Holsteiner (horse) 
Hungarian Warmblood 
Icelandic horse 
Indian Half-Bred 
Iomud 
Irish Draught, also spelled Irish Draft 
Irish Sport Horse 
Italian Heavy Draft 
Jutland (horse) 
Kabarda (horse), also known as Kabardian or Kabardin 
Kaimanawa horses 
Karabair 
Karabakh horse also known as Azer At 
Kathiawari 
Kentucky Mountain Saddle Horse 
Kiger Mustang 
Kinsky horse 
Kisber Felver 
Kladruber 
Knabstrup 
Konik 
Kustanair 
Latvian (horse) 
Lipizzan or Lipizzaner 
Lithuanian Heavy Draught 
Lokai 
Lusitano 
Lyngshest, see Nordlandshest/ Lyngshest 
M'Bayar, see Fouta 
Malapolski 
Mangalarga 
Mangalarga Marchador 
Maremmano 
Marwari horse 
Mecklenburger 
Messara 
Mezőhegyesi sport-horse (sportló), also called Mezőhegyes felver, see Hungarian Warmblood 
Metis Trotter, see Russian Trotter 
Miniature horse 
Misaki, see pony section 
Missouri Fox Trotter 
Mongolian Horse 
Morab 
Morgan horse 
Mustang (horse) 
Murakoz horse, Muräkozi, or Muraközi ló (Hungary) 
Murgese 
National Show Horse 
Nez Perce Horse 
Nokota horse 
Noma, see Noma pony, in Pony section 
Nonius (horse) 
Nordlandshest/ Lyngshest 
Noriker horse, also called Pinzgauer 
North Swedish Horse 
Norwegian Fjord, see Fjord horse 
Novokirghiz 
Oberlander Horse 
Oldenburg (horse), also spelled Oldenburgh 
Orlov trotter 
Ostfriesen/Alt-Oldenburger 
Pampa horse 
Paso Fino 
Percheron 
Peruvian Paso, sometimes called Peruvian Stepping Horse 
Pleven (horse) 
Poitevin (horse) also called Mulassier 
Przewalski's Horse, also known as Takhi, Mongolian Wild Horse or Asian Wild Horse. (Species, not a "breed" but here for convenience) 
Qatgani 
Quarab 
Quarter Horse, see American Quarter Horse 
Racking horse 
Rhenish-German Cold-Blood also known as Rhineland Heavy Draft 
Rhinelander (horse) 
Rocky Mountain Horse 
Rottaler, see Heavy warmblood 
Russian Don 
Russian Heavy Draft 
Russian Trotter 
Saddlebred, see American Saddlebred 
Salerno (horse breed) 
San Fratello (horse) 
Sardinian (horse), also known as Sardinian Anglo-Arab 
Selle Français 
Shagya Arabian 
Shire horse 
Sorraia 
Sokolsky horse 
Soviet Heavy Draft 
Spanish Jennet Horse, not to be confused with the historic Jennet or Spanish Jennet (see Archaic types, below) 
Spanish Mustang 
Spanish Tarpan, see Sorraia 
Spotted Saddle horse 
Standardbred horse 
Suffolk Punch 
Swedish Ardennes 
Swedish Warmblood 
Swiss Warmblood 
Taishuh 
Tawleed 
Tchernomor, see Budyonny (horse) 
Tennessee Walking Horse 
Tersk horse 
Thoroughbred 
Tinker horse, see Gypsy Vanner horse 
Tiger Horse 
Tori (horse) 
Trait Du Nord 
Trakehner 
Tuigpaard, see Dutch harness horse 
Ukrainian Riding Horse 
Unmol Horse 
Uzunyayla 
Ventasso Horse (Cavallo Del Ventasso) 
Virginia highlander 
Vlaamperd 
Vladimir Heavy Draft 
Vyatka, see pony section 
Waler horse, also known as Waler or Australian Waler 
Walkaloosa 
Warmblood, see "Types of horses" below, or individual warmblood breed articles 
Welsh Cob (Section D), see Welsh pony 
Westphalian (horse) 
Wielkopolski 
Württemberger or Württemberg 
Xilingol horse 
Yili horse 
Yonaguni (horse) 
Zangersheide 
Zweibrücker 
emaitukas, also known as Zemaituka, Zhumd, Zhemaichu, or Zhmudk

Pick a horse on it's nature, size and feelings you have for it. With children sometimes they like the first one they see but just shop around and have a budget. (List of horses came from the horse forum Click here for a list of ponys and horses)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rodridge Farm Livery (Mar 3, 2009)

Tinks magic said:


> Well To be honest at the moment you need to do your research in equines and equine managment.
> 
> Find out if your kids RC do own a pony and stable managment courses.
> 
> In these situations your Riding Istructor is your best friend  They can advise you better than anyone as they know your childrens capabilities. They also may do loan ponys from the RS which is an Ideal starting point and the kids will have knowledgable advice close at hand.


To keep a horse -

DIY Livery = £20 
DIY Livery (Hay, Straw Water) = £30

Grazing - £5-10

+ loads of work, i would not recomened going on a course learn for your self in most areas however make sure you get the correct advice when it comes to the horses welfare.:thumbup:


----------

